# kgV und ggT



## avenger2099 (29. Juni 2005)

Visual C++ V 6
Win 2k
Konsolen Anwendung
OOP

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>

Hy ich soll ein Programm in OOP schreiben welches die kleinste gemeinsamme Vielfache und denn größten gemeinsammen Teiler ausrechnet.

Kann mir irgendendjemand eine Formal nennen oder sagen wie es geht?

thx


----------



## Onkel Schuppig (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,
hast du hier im C++ Forum schon mal den Begriff "ggt" gesucht? Dann kommt nämlich schon etwas zu dem Thema.

mfG Onkel Schuppig


----------



## Tobias K. (29. Juni 2005)

moin


Kann es sein das du mit the1 in eine Klasse gehst?! hab den andere Thread gelöscht, da es um das selbe geht.

Wie würdest du das denn aufm Papier machen? Denk da mal drüber nach, mach die nen Ablaufplan und versuch es umzusetzen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (29. Juni 2005)

Da es sich beim ggt und kgv. ja um Ganzzahlen handelt, kann man es in einer einfachen "Durchprobier" Version realisiren.
Für die rekrusiven Funktionen einfach mal Bordsuche nutzen.
ggt:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials190807.html&highlight=ggt


----------



## Kachelator (29. Juni 2005)

<ot>


> die rekrusiven Funktionen


"Rekrusiv" finde ich viel besser als "rekursiv". Das klingt so schön konfus. 

Ich meine das nicht böse (ich weiss ja, was du meinst) -- ich halte "rekrusiv" nur für eine grossartige Wortschöpfung, wenn auch vermutlich eine Zufällige. 
</ot>


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (29. Juni 2005)

Ohh, das heißt rekursiv, nicht rekrusiv?
Vielen dank@Kachelator, damit hätte ich micht im Mathe Unterricht sicherlich sehr peinlich gemacht.


----------

